# New Puppy Checklist + A Few Questions about what to get :)



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello All,

I am getting my first ever Havanese puppy (first ever puppy actually) on May 1, 2021. She's a red sable and I'm really excited about her coming home. Part of my personal story is that originally my husband and I were supposed to care for this puppy together, but in August 2020 he passed away very suddenly (he was only 32, and I am a year younger), so now it's just me. I am really looking forward to caring for the puppy we both really wanted but forgive me if I have a million more questions than usual because I really want to makes sure I do right by this pup, for the pup, and also for my sweet, late husband.

Okay, enough of my story and on to my questions and puppy check list:

Here's my questions, so far  Thanks in advance for your help and patience!

*Food/Water*

- In terms of food and water bowls -- should I do stainless steel bowls and, if so, what size? Or should I get a slow feeder bowl or stuffed Squirrel/Kong type feeder for slower eating and engagement? 

- I think the breeder mentioned Royal Canin Puppy food? Is there a specific kind within that? I read that Havanese can be a bit picky and prone to chicken allergies so I just want to do my due diligence here 

- For treats, I'm thinking pure beef liver and beef bully sticks? Would the puppy also benefit from those dog puzzles that have treats hidden inside them?

*Grooming*

- Do I need to get any ear drying agents for post-bath? Any specific brands if so?

- What kind of nail clippers do you recommend? (I'm nervous about doing this, so I may delegate to the groomer, but I think I'll try to start!)

I intend to have the puppy professionally groomed, but I want to brush her myself as well in between, and also acclimate her as a puppy to grooming tools. To start I have purchased:


CC Fair Advantage 2-in-1 shampoo/conditioner
CC Ice on Ice Detangling Spray
CC Wood pin oval 20mm small brush
CC butter comb #006 in silver

*House-Training/Chewing*

- I intend to get some Bitter Apple spray for chewing -- does anyone have a specific brand they find successful? I heard something about Rocco & Roxie spray?

- Is there a spray or cleaner for deodorizing that you all recommend for any (hopefully not many!) puppy accidents? I think I heard MisterMax Anti Icky is good?

- What is the brand of pellets you recommend for in the housetraining tray? (I read somewhere about a great brand, but I can't seem to find it anywhere)

- Is there a brand of puppy pads you really recommend as well, in case the puppy doesn't take to the pellets?

I have purchased the Richell Paw Trax Mesh Training Tray in Brown, of note and I bought the Before & After Puppy book by Ian Dunbar.

*Crate/Carriers/Beds*

- Is there a specific kind of dog bed that's good for a puppy? I've looked at those poufy, donut beds -- or is it better to wait until the puppy is a bit bigger?

I have also purchased:


Midwest wire 24 inch crate (with divider for puppy size) + crate cover
Midwest x-pen
Soft baby blankets for den'ing inside the crate
2 washable crate pads
Sherpa airline carrier

*Toys*

- I am not sure what to get for toys -- I'm thinking a soft toy, rubber toy, and a Kong toy? Any ones that are musts to start? Does it matter if the puppy is too small for the toys (some of the Nyla bones look so big to me for a wee puppy mouth!)

- Is it worth getting the heartbeat Snuggle Puppy toy?

*Harnesses/Leashes*


a S Puppia harness and a 4 in FuzzYard XS harness
a black nylon leash (cat leash actually so it's light enough for the puppy)
a thin black cat collar (I think I feel more comfortable with the puppy harnesses but just in case?)

Okay, that's a lot of questions -- so thanks very much for any and all help. I really appreciate it. If there's anything I'm missing in the puppy checklist please do feel free to let me know!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

You have a lot of good stuff here. Some of it you won’t need right away, but you have a good basis.

Feeding: the balls that you can put kibble in are GREAT. Also, you can use their meals for training (not the entire meal but a portion of it!) . I can’t help with food as we do raw and you will find that food is a very personal decision around here. But start with what the breeder is Feeding them and then you can switch after the puppy is settled.

Dog beds: you can buy them now, but buy for their adult size so you don’t have to rebuy. And don’t be surprised if your puppy isn’t a fan. I have one that loves dog beds, and the other prefers the cold hard floor. LOL. If you wait until after vaccination you can take them to the pet store and see if they are drawn to anything particular.

Toys: buy one of a few different kinds. One soft, one crinkle, one squeak, one ball. Find out what your dog prefers. One of the most popular around here are the squirrels in the log by outward hounds. And plastic water bottles and milk jugs. Make sure you get chew toys! Bullies, cow ears, Nyla bones are okay but watch them as they can start to break.

also kongs (the kind you can put stuff in) are great when you need to keep them busy.. you can find all sorts of recipes to fill them with!

Im not sure where you bought your brushes/shampoo from, but Tybrushe is cheaper than Amazon (which comes from Wheatley Wares in Ontario). Even with shipping if you don’t want to hit Dewinton.

For collars, you can get the small Coastal ones and they fit my boys from the time I got them to now at full size.

also, I can pass on my puppia harness and cat leash to you if you haven’t purchased one and are comfortable with meeting.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello ADL👋 

I have put off replying to you for a few days as I just couldn’t think of “the right thing“ to say to acknowledge your story and your husband’s sudden passing at such a young age😞 I still don’t have the right words so please just accept my sincere condolences. I think it is lovely that you will be collecting your new puppy in May and I am sure she will bring lots of happiness your way😊 xx

Wow! It looks like you are very well researched and prepared for your new arrival and Wulfin has also added some great advice. We use ceramic dishes for Flo’s food and water bowls. I like these as they are unable to be pushed around or tipped over. Like Wulfin we also feed raw, and I found a great dog food serving spoon that looks a little like a cake slice with a serrated edge that we use solely for this purpose. If puppy is on kibble though you wouldn’t need this. Other posters will be able to tell you their preferred kibble brands, but if you did decide to change as Wulfin said you would need to do it slowly. I don’t believe there is anything ‘wrong’ with Royal Canin though, and I also don’t believe there is any one ‘best’ food, just different types that suits different dogs and their owners so do what is best for _you._

The best advice I would give for grooming is to ask other dog owners you meet where they get their dog groomed and what they like about their groomer. I fell on my feet with Flo and our groomer☺ The two ladies we saw would let me sit in and watch and ask questions whilst they bathed and styled her. Because they could tell that I took an interest they showed me some tricks they use and encouraged me over various appointments to give it a go myself. I’m not saying she looks as good as when they do it but Flo is definitely passable and I know she prefers being groomed at home. If you are planning on washing her yourself I would also recommend getting a doggy hair dryer, we use the Kool Pup hair dryer. They tend to blow the water out of the coat with force rather than heat on doggy sensitive skin. 

For nails the best I have found so far are Resco Professional Dog Nail Clippers. I_ think _these are the ones Karen uses in her tutorial video on here with Kodi. It would definitely be worth you putting that in the search on here and finding it - sorry I don’t know how to link it here. Also get some styptic powder just in case you catch the quick and have it next to you so you’re not hunting for it should you cut too far. Again though if you have a good groomer who is willing to let you watch and learn that would be the best way...that and pray that she has white claws🤣🤣 that way you can see the pink quick through the claw!

Best of luck for your new furry arrival, not long to go now! And remember it is illegal* on this site to have a new puppy and not post lots of pictures😘😘

*well it _definitely should be _🤣🤣😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Hello ADL👋
> 
> I have put off replying to you for a few days as I just couldn’t think of “the right thing“ to say to acknowledge your story and your husband’s sudden passing at such a young age😞 I still don’t have the right words so please just accept my sincere condolences. I think it is lovely that you will be collecting your new puppy in May and I am sure she will bring lots of happiness your way😊 xx
> 
> ...


Yes, the Resco clippers are the only ones I use.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

krandall said:


> Yes, the Resco clippers are the only ones I use.


Which Resco one's do you recommend? I see there is a Pro, Original, Deluxe (blue, red, and silver handles). Want to make sure I get the right ones since I'll be attempting to tackle nail clipping in the future!


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

TYSM. This is all too helpful. & Those kibble balls are such a good idea! 



Wulfin said:


> You have a lot of good stuff here. Some of it you won’t need right away, but you have a good basis.
> 
> Feeding: the balls that you can put kibble in are GREAT. Also, you can use their meals for training (not the entire meal but a portion of it!) . I can’t help with food as we do raw and you will find that food is a very personal decision around here. But start with what the breeder is Feeding them and then you can switch after the puppy is settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lindam said:


> Which Resco one's do you recommend? I see there is a Pro, Original, Deluxe (blue, red, and silver handles). Want to make sure I get the right ones since I'll be attempting to tackle nail clipping in the future!


These:https://smile.amazon.com/Resco-Nail...rds=Resco+clippers&qid=1616777067&sr=8-4&th=1


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I keep forgetting that I started to respond to you several times! I’m so glad you’re here on the forum  

I don’t think the bowls you use initially matter as much as long as they’re clean. There are some studies on which materials can harbor bacteria, and it does matter, but I don’t think it’s critical while when you’re still figuring everything out, just wash them frequently. I have noticed that where you keep your food bowls might impact what you prefer! DH takes them out of the dishwasher and leaves them on the corner but I put them back empty on the floor. I also like the ceramic because they don’t get kicked around. DH likes the stacking travel stainless bowls we have because he thinks they look cool, haha. Plus your puppy’s needs may change, for instance we started out mixing wet food into our puppy’s kibble. Since portions and what you feed might change, or you might decide to try out a slow feeder or something like a kong as you mentioned, I’d get something that’s dishwasher safe or can be washed easily and isn’t really expensive. Long term, I use ceramic, some people use stainless, or glass, as long as it isn’t porous. I also use a slow feeder. My slow feeder is plastic and I have two (actually more) so that I can put one in the dishwasher right away and prevent absorption of oils and bacteria. I didn’t start the slow feeder until he was older.

I do wish I worked harder to train Sundance to drink from the drip style water bottles, so that’s something to consider. I’m pretty sure he’d be fine if I switched and would figure it out eventually but in retrospect I can see he was really close to getting it. 

I agree to start with what your breeder feeds and recommends and then if you decide to change food do it slowly after he’s settled in. I noticed early with treats my puppy had a sensitive stomach so I stayed with the same protein the first time, but if you’re transitioning slowly you’ll be able to catch any problems regardless of the protein you choose.

Bully sticks were great for us, our puppy’s favorite and mine. Our breeder recommended them. They were the only treat I could leave my puppy with unsupervised. But puppies have such different chewing styles, mine isn’t a really aggressive chewer, and what’s safest and best for one might not be for another. Definitely get something for him to chew as a redirection for teething, just be prepared to supervise him, and possibly throw it away and try something different. There are risks with every single chew and everyone feels differently about them, so just make sure you know what they are, and get to know your puppy so you can make those decisions based on hi. Pretty much everyone agrees to avoid compressed chews, though, because they expand and are dangerous to any kind of chewer. 

A simple version of the puzzle toys is a muffin tin with different types of balls over the cups. I had a dryer ball, tennis ball, a stress ball, a “high bounce” glitter ball, pretty much anything round I could find! It was a great game because it made my puppy think and work to get the treat inside the cup and then he’d pass out asleep! 

I bought the ear cleaning set our breeder recommended but was hesitant to use it and the groomer always said his ears looked good. I’d check with your breeder, and have the groomer and vet check his ears, and go from there. Its something you may not need but if you do, you wouldn’t suddenly need it urgently, you’d have time to get it. I’m careful about water around his ears during the bath, and not spraying to rinse where it can run directly into his ears, and I make sure they are dry afterwards, even if I’m not blow drying him completely.

Your grooming supplies look great! Some of my favorites. 

I never used any bitter sprays, but others have found them useful. The thing is, my puppy was contained. The things he got to were things my kids left out, like flip flops. Once they’re past the puppy chewing/teething stage the danger to large household objects like furnishings decreases, and they should be contained or supervised before that anyway IMO. Most people I know who liked it used it on woodwork. If there are things he has access to that you’re concerned about, I’m sure those that used the spray with success will be able to help you! Pee spray brand works pretty much the same to me, as long as they’re enzymatic. They all work best if you can extract as much as possible first, we used a carpet cleaner but a small shop vac or even just absorbing as much as possible and diluting it with water. Then I spray and let it dry. Afterwards I go back over it one time the next day because the spray left in the carpet can make it feel dirty. Even thought the goal is to prevent accidents as much as possible with containment, I’d have a bottle of it on hand, even if you don’t have carpet, because it removes any traces of pee humans can’t smell and prevents him from going in the same spot again when he sniffs there. 

Wood pellets are the best! He will like them. The real question is, to grate or not grate! Local farming and type supply places carry them. Definitely search for the indoor potty training threads if your breeder isn’t indoor training. If your breeder is using pads or paper don’t worry, it’s really easy to switch. 

Crate, expen, great! I would keep an eye out for inexpensive, different shaped beds as your budget allows, but don’t worry about it too much. I always planned to get something fancy at some point but I have loved the beds I found at places like home goods and it turns out we like having beds all over the house, not just one bed where he sleeps at night. He will be just fine with a crate pad and blankets while he’s adjusting to his new home and they are easy to wash! Don’t go all out until you figure out what style he likes best, unless you really, really want an excuse to buy a cute bed. 

The snuggle puppy is cute, but not the only option. You could send one of those baby blankets ahead to the breeder. Some people mentioned their puppy played with their snuggle puppy but our Hav never did and ignored it after a while. I don’t regret getting it, but I might do a blanket next time. But I would hate to think my next puppy might really love it and never had the chance, lol! We LOVE zippy paws burrow/stuffed toys. Favorites we’ve repurchased when they wear out are Strawberry Waffles and Iceberg Penguins. He also loves crinkle toys and tug toys. Mine prefers smaller toys he can run around with, but I’ve seen Havanese on the forum with toys almost as big as them! 

The Puppia harness was great for us. They grow very quickly, so depending on whether or not you have a yard, etc. by the time he needs something more he’ll most likely fit into the smallest size, if that’s why you’re asking about the collar. For potty trips in our yard, the Puppia was a little loose for a very short time, but he wasn’t going on walks at that point and he wasn’t fast or running away yet so he wasn’t pulling on the harness. If you’re concerned about ID, that’s different. Mine had no way of escaping those first few weeks. I ordered the next size up and he grew into them, but he doesn’t wear them because I keep his ID on a clip on his leash! Cat collars are a great option for ID. 

The only thing I’d add, is if you have a home with stairs, consider getting two ex pens. You’ll find uses for them down the line!

It seems like starting and stopping I’m all over the place but there are other helpful responses so oh well!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome - I'm sure you will love your new dog. I cannot believe how they love you in return. I will pass on a few things that I learned over the last 9 months. I always tried to buy for when she got adult size so I did not need to replace.

*Food bowl* - I use ceramic bowls which do not move around. I ordered a set off the net, but found a slightly larger one (about 5 inches wide and 1 and 1/2 inches high) that I like better at Target and it was way cheaper. I think they were designed for a cat, but work great for a Havanese. They have a imprint design of a fish for the food bowl and a milk bottle for water. I believe they are under a brand name of "Boots and Barkley".

*Toys *- I ordered some Kong toys off the net. She likes the stuffed moose (KONG Cozie Marvin the Moose Plush Dog Toy (Free Shipping) | Chewy) and takes it to bed every evening. She also loves the Hide A Hedgie Squeaky Puzzle Plus Dog Toy - Hedgehog (KONG Cozie Marvin the Moose Plush Dog Toy (Free Shipping) | Chewy). And a few small balls (they do have small mouths compared to other dogs) are always fun playing catch (KONG AirDog Squeakair Balls Packs Dog Toy (Free Shipping) | Chewy). I also make fairly regular trips to PetSmart and find they have small stuffed dog toys for less than $4.00 on sale often. You need to watch all the toys so if they begin to get frayed they are removed or repaired. Everything I have bought so far as held up rather well.

*Cage* - I ended up with a Midwest Ultra Pro. Its lightly more expensive, but love how heavy duty it is. The two doors are a life saver https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Prof...958978&sprefix=midwest+dog+ca,aps,157&sr=8-12). I bought a bed to match, but found that a good pillow covered with a pillowcase also works well.

*Litter Box* - I use pine (Horse Bedding) pellets from Tractor Supply. They are very reasonable in price ($6.00 for 40 pounds - a lot better than buying at the pet store). If you change pellet brands, I understand its best to begin mixing some of the new pellets with the old and gradually replace. Pine pellets have no smell and are easy to clean up and replace. Here are some links:
Litter Box = https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/so-phresh-dog-litter-box-small-2745516
Pellets = https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tractor-supply-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb

*Grooming*: I think a good pair of sizzlers (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006MBRBDA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and a comb (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DWVFDRZ/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) are the most important items. I do my own grooming and it only takes about two sessions a day (morning/evenings) for 5 minutes each. I did get a set of nail clippers, but have switched to a small dremel tool for grinding the nails rather than clipping. She does not mind this. You can buy pet specific ones, or in my case, I used a regular Dremel that you can buy on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-3000-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==) or at Lowes Home improvement. I then used the 1/4 inch grinding band (120 grit) which comes with the set. The professional drummal must be run at the slower speeds. 

*Brushing Teeth* - I started this when she was a puppy (every evening for about 1-2 minutes) and she now loves it. I tried several dog tooth pastes, but ended up with "Petsmile" (https://www.chewy.com/petsmile-professional-london-broil/dp/229514). It's rather expensive, but she likes the taste and it does seem to make them very white. I started using a manual small toothbrush, but changed to an electric Oral B and it does a much better job. The noise it makes does not bug her. 

Hope this helps some and good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2020)

PS - Forgot to mention that the cage size I used was 24" long, 18" wide and 20" high. It worked well for a puppy without reducing the size and now still works as she is fully grown or thereabouts.


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

SO HELPFUL. Thank you!



Wulfin said:


> You have a lot of good stuff here. Some of it you won’t need right away, but you have a good basis.
> 
> Feeding: the balls that you can put kibble in are GREAT. Also, you can use their meals for training (not the entire meal but a portion of it!) . I can’t help with food as we do raw and you will find that food is a very personal decision around here. But start with what the breeder is Feeding them and then you can switch after the puppy is settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you so much. This is so kind. I appreciate your condolences very much and your insight!



GoWithTheFlo said:


> Hello ADL👋
> 
> I have put off replying to you for a few days as I just couldn’t think of “the right thing“ to say to acknowledge your story and your husband’s sudden passing at such a young age😞 I still don’t have the right words so please just accept my sincere condolences. I think it is lovely that you will be collecting your new puppy in May and I am sure she will bring lots of happiness your way😊 xx
> 
> ...


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you SO much for this super helpful response. It has really guided me. 



EvaE1izabeth said:


> I keep forgetting that I started to respond to you several times! I’m so glad you’re here on the forum
> 
> I don’t think the bowls you use initially matter as much as long as they’re clean. There are some studies on which materials can harbor bacteria, and it does matter, but I don’t think it’s critical while when you’re still figuring everything out, just wash them frequently. I have noticed that where you keep your food bowls might impact what you prefer! DH takes them out of the dishwasher and leaves them on the corner but I put them back empty on the floor. I also like the ceramic because they don’t get kicked around. DH likes the stacking travel stainless bowls we have because he thinks they look cool, haha. Plus your puppy’s needs may change, for instance we started out mixing wet food into our puppy’s kibble. Since portions and what you feed might change, or you might decide to try out a slow feeder or something like a kong as you mentioned, I’d get something that’s dishwasher safe or can be washed easily and isn’t really expensive. Long term, I use ceramic, some people use stainless, or glass, as long as it isn’t porous. I also use a slow feeder. My slow feeder is plastic and I have two (actually more) so that I can put one in the dishwasher right away and prevent absorption of oils and bacteria. I didn’t start the slow feeder until he was older.
> 
> ...


----------



## ADL (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for this amazing response. So helpful - I love this forum and its members so much. I definitely got that moose you recommended, among other things!




[email protected] said:


> Welcome - I'm sure you will love your new dog. I cannot believe how they love you in return. I will pass on a few things that I learned over the last 9 months. I always tried to buy for when she got adult size so I did not need to replace.
> 
> *Food bowl* - I use ceramic bowls which do not move around. I ordered a set off the net, but found a slightly larger one (about 5 inches wide and 1 and 1/2 inches high) that I like better at Target and it was way cheaper. I think they were designed for a cat, but work great for a Havanese. They have a imprint design of a fish for the food bowl and a milk bottle for water. I believe they are under a brand name of "Boots and Barkley".
> 
> ...


----------



## Veneita (Feb 22, 2021)

ADL said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am getting my first ever Havanese puppy (first ever puppy actually) on May 1, 2021. She's a red sable and I'm really excited about her coming home. Part of my personal story is that originally my husband and I were supposed to care for this puppy together, but in August 2020 he passed away very suddenly (he was only 32, and I am a year younger), so now it's just me. I am really looking forward to caring for the puppy we both really wanted but forgive me if I have a million more questions than usual because I really want to makes sure I do right by this pup, for the pup, and also for my sweet, late husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veneita (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss of your husband. I’m hoping you’ll find comfort in continuing your husband’s and your plans for having your sweet puppy. I hope everything is going well and can imagine you’re busy. I hope to meet my new puppy next weekend. I feel so grateful and excited to meet her. My list of items was almost a carbon copy of yours. Take care and keep us posted!


----------

